# Matt's Artwork



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

Hey guys!

This is going to be my official drawing thread! I will post pictures to either show off or to sell. No confirmed prices on the pictures for sale, *~offer me for them~*

Drawings for showing/sale:

Garfield









Goofy









I am also drawing pictures of betta's for the fun of it; if you want your's drawn, just leave NON BLURRY pictures of your beloved fish below! 

Example:









Matt


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Haha I love Garfield expression. These are great!


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

Thank-you very much! Do you have any idea what I should draw right now? It can be anything, just let me know!


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

Dragons have always been a part of me when I drew pictures, why don't you draw one?


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

I will begin to draw a dragon later today 


ZergyMonster said:


> Dragons have always been a part of me when I drew pictures, why don't you draw one?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

these are free correct? in that case, would you mind drawing my Kristie? she is a blue/red marble CT female:








thanks if you can


----------

